# Anyone bringing a container to Cyprus?



## Saravh (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a re-listing. Does anyone moving to Cyprus have room in their container to accommodate a washing machine and a few small items that got left behind in UK by mistake.


----------



## TJones (Jan 20, 2009)

Might be worth asking Peter Morton Removals... they seem really busy and keep hearing good feedback about them?


----------

